
Creating Optimized Parallax Backgrounds for Mobile Games - kenanb
http://blog.6x13.com/optimized-parallax-backgrounds/
======
kenanb
In this post, I detail the process of creating seamless parallax background
animations for mobile games using optimized assets, and also share the GLSL
shader I wrote for Twiniwt.

